# New strap for Tag Heuer



## Mike2795647 (Feb 13, 2017)

Hi,

I'm very new to this forum. I'm currently wearing a Tag Heuer Aquaracer with black dial and metal strap (model: WAK2110). I'm looking at getting a leather backed canvas strap with deployment clasp for it. I really like the one on some of the newer Tag Heuer's. I'm not wanting to buy a genuine one unless I have to, however have really struggled to find one.

Ive checked a large amount of the watch strap online shops already, now in hoping someone on this forum can help.

Picture of watch strap needed added as reference, although flexible on stitching colour.

https://www.davidmrobinson.co.uk/tag-heuer-aquaracer-gents-calibre-373.html

Many thanks all


----------



## Omegamaniac (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm sure Hirsch watch straps do something along those lines. Not sure about the folding clasp though


----------



## jizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

Hey @Mike2795647 !

I very recently (December) got a new strap for my Tag Carerra, I managed to find a new Deployment Clasp on eBay (at a favourable price!)

Strap wise, there's obviously lots out there! I wouldn't recommend a Tag Branded leather strap because they are silly money, you can still pick up decent leather straps at a fraction of the price! They are still of high quality and achieve "The Look"

I got my unbranded one from Amazon! I've also used Neptune Straps in the past (shop on Etsy)

I hope you find something decent mate!


----------



## Mike2795647 (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks both, strap on hold for the moment as funds have gone towards my fund for a new watch, waiting to get my Seamaster for my birthday, however am currently eyeing up a Christopher Ward as more of an everyday watch


----------



## Big Vern (Mar 4, 2018)

If you can find the right strap, Then you can buy a deployment clasp separately. I bought one from the following:

https://www.thestrapshop.co.uk/

Really good quality and only approx £15


----------

